# FIA proposals for 2008 regulations



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.fia.com/mediacentre/Press_Releases/FIA_Sport/2005/June/160605-02.html

Slicks, one tire manufacturer, spec ECU, wider cars, less driver aids, clutch pedal etc.

Interesting and scary read.

I think I'm going back to WRC.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Why would anyone want to emulate _American_ racing rules?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Why would anyone want to emulate _American_ racing rules?


It's all about cutting costs. When they are at it, why don't they dismiss the series and be done with it? There are other series where manufacturers can show their accomplishments.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Why would anyone want to emulate _American_ racing rules?


Insomnia? :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> It's all about cutting costs.


Is that what Max is saying this week? Awhile ago, it was all in the name of safety.

I wonder what he and those kooks will come up with next.

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> I think I'm going back to WRC.


While there still is a WRC - the FIA is trying to ruin that sport as well with cost saving measures.

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> While there still is a WRC - the FIA is trying to ruin that sport as well with cost saving measures.
> 
> .


Then I'll quit watching motorsports. Maybe I'll just watch LeMans 24 hrs, Nurburgring 24 hrs.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> Is that what Max is saying this week? Awhile ago, it was all in the name of safety.
> 
> I wonder what he and those kooks will come up with next.
> 
> .


Yeah, cutting costs and safety.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Car enthusiasts will ultimately suffer. This is R&D for serious car manufacturers. This is like telling the drug companies that there is now a cap on R&D because some of the smaller drug comanies come in third and fourth place getting drugs to market!!! 

In the meantime, while we still have some competition, can any of you guys send me in the right direction?

I just happen to be taking ED delivery on 7/22 and will be in Germany until 7/26. Would LOVE to hit the race on the 24th. Can you point me in the right direction for tickets, details, etc.? Are tickets hard to come by? Would it be a nice drive from Munich to the race and back?

We have the Grand Prix here in Indianapolis, but I have never attended a race overseas, so any pointers would be much appreciated.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

A 90% reduction in R&D and testing costs? That's insane.

If Mosely is allowed to railroad these rules changes through (and he will, because the teams can never come to an agreement on anything), I think this pretty much guarantees that the major manufacturers will break away and form the GPWC, and F1 racing as we know it right now will happen; just not under the FIA umbrella.

I can't see the big manufacturers caving in to having spec brakes, spec gearboxes, and spec ECU's. I like the slick, spec tire. That rule, by itself, would cut down on the dollars spent testing by probably 50%. What do you bet that Ferrari gets to be the supplier of gearboxes and ECU's and brakes?

It's Formula 1, dammit! There are plenty spec series out there. To borrow a Southern phrase: "If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch."

-MrB


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

adwebinc said:


> I just happen to be taking ED delivery on 7/22 and will be in Germany until 7/26. Would LOVE to hit the race on the 24th. Can you point me in the right direction for tickets, details, etc.? Are tickets hard to come by? Would it be a nice drive from Munich to the race and back?


Go for it.

http://www.viamichelin.com/viamiche...e&dtmDeparture=null&strStartChoice=0&x=24&y=6

:thumbup:

.


----------



## adwebinc (May 26, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Go for it.
> 
> http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/gbr/dyn/controller/ItiWGPerformPage?E_wg=210505168lS13J505167220052621815ITIWG4v10133gbr004j102x1016101110100t1103EUR000aTXVuY2hlbg000011000121i10111c10151103EUR000eSG9ja2VuaGVpbQ00001008113emp10013010010072005167039.004-1.00110001001001001001001003gbr011&stat=ambiguous_iti&pim=true&dtmDeparture=null&strStartChoice=0&x=24&y=6
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will it really take that long or is that driving "average" speed???


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

adwebinc said:


> Thanks! Will it really take that long or is that driving "average" speed???


I believe that the perimeters that I use with the Michelin map site for my road trips is an average speed of 75km/h (and 90% of that trip is freeway driving, so it will be higher than 75km/h), and fuel costs (did not show up with that link) at 1.15 EUR/liter, with average consumption at 10l/100km.

I have no clue about tickets or availability. Do some Google work and I am sure that you will find the answers about prices etc.

.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

adwebinc said:


> Thanks! Will it really take that long or is that driving "average" speed???


That's around 200 miles -one way-

Under normal circumstances, it should take about 3 hours. Finding a hotel in Hockenheim is impossible during the weekend. So try Mannheim (the next big city). Leave your car in Mannheim and take the regional train, because you won't be able to find parking around the track. Hockenheim is only 1/2 hour away from Mannheim (can't remember exactly, but it's just a couple of stations).

After leaving the train in Hockenheim, you'll have a mile or two walking to the track. The greatest part is, of course, by the time you step out of the train, you'll hear the sounds of the screaming engines


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Then I'll quit watching motorsports. Maybe I'll just watch LeMans 24 hrs, Nurburgring 24 hrs.


Thats about where I have ended up.

F1 is as boring as ever and the rules are changing so frequently and oddly that I have lost interest.
Tony George has ruined American open wheel racing.
Rob Dyson and the France family have ruined sports car racing.

I mostly only watch motorcycle racing now. And I have to say its a heck of a lot more exciting watching three or four passes per lap than 3 or 4 per race.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Thats about where I have ended up.
> 
> F1 is as boring as ever and the rules are changing so frequently and oddly that I have lost interest.
> Tony George has ruined American open wheel racing.
> ...


Agreed. I'm so tired of trying to keep track of the rule changes.

I'm not a huge motorcycle fan, though I watch the series whenever I see it on TV. I'm familiar with some names and I agree, there is much more action compared to F1 and other series.

That said, even local car races are becoming more interesting to watch.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I just conclusively read Alex's FIA link.

They have completely lost it. And no one will go for any of it.

The explanations are that they want teams to stay in the Championship at less costs. I don't buy it. My guess is that these constant rule revolutions will make teams leave even faster to the GPWC.

Fans like the big money image of Formula One. As Alex has said, Formula One is expensive and it should be - it is the pinnacle of motorsports.

As Pinecone has said (he was either in Upper Volta, Madagascar or ZA at the time), "Speed costs money, how fast do you want to go?"  

Strange days have found us, and I suppose we will know much more by the end of September. I am holding my breath. :thumbdwn: 


.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

They key statement that proves the FIA just "doesn't get it" is this:


> But the Championship will look and feel the same whether €1.5 billion or (again, at the extreme) €150 million is being spent.


A great part of the fascination of F1 is found in the continuous technical developments in tires, aerodynamics, and engines. Those developments take a lot of money, no way around it.

By the way, for any U.S. 'festers looking for good racing on TV, check out the Speed World Challenge touring car and GT races. Good stuff! :thumbup:

Edit: I was pretty annoyed by this rationale for the spec tire:


> as relatively small differences in tyre compound and construction can have a significant effect on lap times, a single tyre supplier would simply ensure that no team would be adversely affected by being contracted to the "wrong" supplier


 I guess we can all see that the spec tire is the "Ferrari" clause, and I predicted that one!


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

mrbelk said:


> I think this pretty much guarantees that the major manufacturers will break away and form the GPWC, and F1 racing as we know it right now will happen; just not under the FIA umbrella.-MrB


I hope they do it. Screw Bernie and Max.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

F1 is supposed to be the highest level of car-building. Time for Max Mosley to go away.


----------

